# Skarsten scraper blades



## Bod (1 Dec 2013)

Does anybody have any up to date information as to where I could get new Skarsten No. 62 blades please?

Thanks
Bod


----------



## caroleb (1 Dec 2013)

Bod
I have some of these Skarsten scrapers, and have been collecting them for some time. During this period I have kept a fairly close eye out for spare blades, and although I have managed to find a couple of new packs I have to say they are as rare as rocking horse's. However I think, some time ago, I heard someone mention a possible alternative; just can't remember who or what it was. Now that may seem totally useless, and its not far off, but what I can tell you for sure is that the alternative was well priced and was NOT the Skarsten brand.
FWIW I have also managed to resharpen some of my blades. I certainly would not throw any away unless they were very bad, mostly because of how darned hard they were to come by in the first instance.
I quite like these tools for some jobs; I know a well sharpened cabinet scraper will out perform them, but they still have a place in my arsenal of tools!
Good luck in your search. The blades are called hooked scraper blades, I think.

Caz


----------



## Bod (1 Dec 2013)

Caz
This is what I am finding, I think it was Faithfull tools who took over the supply of blades. But I cannot see any in their web-site.

How did you sharpen your blades?
Just getting a square edge will do for old paint/varnish removal!

Bod


----------



## David C (1 Dec 2013)

Convexity or concavity ?

I know which one I would prefer.

Sorry. Losing the plot. Wrong thread.........................................

David


----------



## caroleb (1 Dec 2013)

Bod
Sorry I couldn't be more help, but yeah, it may have been Faithfull who took over.

As far as sharpening is concerned I left the blades in the handle (of course) and gently worked them over, free hand, some wet and dry on some float glass. which dealt with the outside edge. The inside is more difficult, I used some wet and dry and a lot of time.

However; having looked at the back of the pack of replacement blades there appears to be a picture of the manufacturers recommended method. It is not so clear, and has no relevant text, but quite clearly has a picture of the scraper being held vertically with the blade up (in models hand, but I would say a vice would be a better bet ) and a file being worked horizontally over it. The arrow points away from the face of the scraper, boy, how do I explain this? Try this ;




Think that worked. 

Sorry bout the pic size, I am not so hot with these gadgets.
HTH

Caz

PS I think the handle itself forces the blade into what would be, I think, a convex shape? I wait with baited breath to see if this is right. It seems to be the shape I would use my scraper at.


----------



## Bod (1 Dec 2013)

David
Please explain.
I have the "Skarsten Utility Scraper" can it take different blades?

Bod


----------



## caroleb (1 Dec 2013)

Not sure if David is talking about the sharpening method?
But yep, not sure either? I do know that when he talks i listen, so.....


----------



## tcc7 (4 Jun 2016)

I have 21 original Skarsten blades.
The Skarsten Scraper is maybe the best furniture scraper ever made and unfortunately ended production about 14 years ago.
The new scrapers are nothing like them, expert Restorers will confirm new scrapers are terrible in comparison!
I use them to restore Ercol chairs. One tungsten steel blade (hook) can restore well over 20 expensive chairs.
I own the 80mm and the 62mm and have 4 unopened packets of original hook blades now for sale individually... 
Contact me if interested.. 
Tim


----------



## tcc7 (4 Jun 2016)

Bod":34fns8qh said:


> Does anybody have any up to date information as to where I could get new Skarsten No. 62 blades please?
> 
> Thanks
> Bod



I have 21 original Skarsten blades.
I use them to restore Ercol chairs. One tungsten steel blade (hook) can restore well over 20 expensive chairs.
I own the 80mm and the 62mm and have 4 unopened packets of original hook blades now for sale individually... 
Contact me if interested.. 
Tim


----------



## Bod (4 Jun 2016)

Tcc, you have pm. 
Bod


----------



## Cheshirechappie (4 Jun 2016)

Were not Skarsten taken over by Bahco? Would currently available Bahco ceramic scraper blades fit the older Skarsten holders?


----------



## tcc7 (4 Jun 2016)

Hi Bod, 
Sorry, I could not work out how to reply to your PM...
The Skarsten hook blades I have are rare, took me a long time to find them then buy them at a premium, to me and many others they are gold.
All the new types I have seen both here and overseas are completely substandard, even useless in comparison when cutting back old paint, varnish etc. 
The Skarsten blades are gentle yet controllable and amazingly efficient.
After I finish a batch of chairs and 4 late 1800's pieces of furniture I will probably have 18 blades left...

If people are really interested I will look at offers per single blade.
Thank you for your interest in restoration work and what I have on offer.


----------



## Bod (4 Jun 2016)

Hi tcc7
I've actually found some in New Zealand, but they won't post to the UK!
Blades were made in Germany, but are not in the latest catalogue, http://www.pajarito.de/blaetterkatalog_en.html 
Might be worth a direct approach, but I don't speak German!

I think you need more posts to use the PM system.

Bod


----------



## johnnb (21 Jun 2016)

Hi Tim (tcc7)
Do you still have the new No 62 blades. I am certainly interested in buying a pack. I a in Zimbabwe at present but will be in |UK from1st July for 10 days, so could organise payment and delivery from there if given the details. John


----------



## rwg2 (15 Dec 2016)

Hi Tim (tcc7), 

Im in the UK, very keen to buy some No. 62 blades ...

griffiths . rw @ gmail . com


----------

